# chinese



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Got a chinese take out. Got in car, heard the bag rustle looked over seen a pair of eyes looking out of the top of bag at me then disappear back inside. I was so scared i nearly crashed i looked again saw the eyes looking at me then dissapear. I ran back into the shop wiv the bag terrified. i asked the chinese guy" wat... the fucks goin on u ***** bastard"? He said" u no worry,it peking duck" !!


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

im sure thats my dads joke :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Back to the usual standard :wink: :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

i do have a funny joke but could be classed as racist so i wont post :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> i do have a funny joke but could be classed as racist so i wont post :lol:


the fucks goin on u ***** bastard :roll:

:lol: Too late


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> bella_beetle2.0 said:
> 
> 
> > i do have a funny joke but could be classed as racist so i wont post :lol:
> ...


she wont get that.....she's from essex :lol: :lol:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

denimblue225turbo said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > bella_beetle2.0 said:
> ...


 :lol:

DAZ


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

GLEN you think your so funny - well your not! [smiley=rifle.gif] lol


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

my jokes are funny, people laugh at mine, yours just get a barrage of abuse!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

denimblue225turbo said:


> my jokes are funny, people laugh at mine, yours just get a barrage of abuse!! :lol: :lol:


ill give you abuse [smiley=knife.gif] goodnight!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Back to the usual standard :wink: :lol:


+1 :roll: :lol:

Charlie


----------

